

Ask HN: Did you switch to Chrome? - schtog

So 3 weeks later, have you switched to Chrome or do yous till use your old browser?<p>Has it goten faster lately? My first impression was just "nice scaled down interface but nothing revolutionary and I didn't notice the speed" but it seems fast now.<p>(How can I do a poll?)
======
LogicHoleFlaw
I've been using both Chrome and Firefox lately. I absolutely love the
simplified Chrome interface. I can't use it as my main browser though until it
supports addons. I have too many must-have firefox addons to leave FF behind.

~~~
pedalpete
It has become my browser for browsing, while FF has become my browser for dev
(because of FireBug). Once FireBug works in chrome, I suspect I'll switch over
completely, can't imagine what would keep me on FF.

------
unalone
I will once it's on Mac. Till then it's the nightly WebKits.

------
kamme
I have it installed and it works great but I must admit I didn't make the
switch, partially because of the lack of extensions (I'm a web developer so I
use firebug, webdev toolbar, etc a lot).

But it also made me think about what I like about chrome. Then I went looking
for extensions to install on Firefox and I must admit I don't miss chrome
because I have most of the good stuff in Firefox now!

------
delackner
I don't know why I haven't seen more complaints of this, but for both me and
another colleague in my office, when Chrome is running (this is in XP) the
system freezes for several seconds at totally random times, even when Chrome
is just sitting in the background. Total deal breaker.

~~~
gaius
What's your HD doing during these freezes?

It's like the old days in Photoshop, when you need to give it its own
dedicated scratch disk...

------
safetytrick
No, Chrome doesn't have a few of the goodies I love in Firefox, addons of
course and keywords / %s goodness. Its a great browser (Love not waiting for a
slow tab) but Firefox is much more powerful to me.

------
jackzombie
I have made the switch to Chrome for straight browsing, I like the simplicity
of the UI, and find its much easier to navigate from site to site.

------
rjett
I still use Firefox for the advantages of firebug.

------
ph0rque
Waiting for the official Linux version here.

------
byrneseyeview
On my work PC, yes. Ironically, I have to use Firefox to change the settings
for Google Desktop.

